# Rumor: Kimbo Slice Vs. Sean Gannon Rematch To Happen On CBS



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

> Rumor: Kimbo Slice Vs. Sean Gannon Rematch To Happen On CBS
> 
> According to Josh Gross with SI.com, the potential list of opponents for Kimbo Slice on October 4th when EliteXC returns to CBS is narrowing down.
> 
> ...


I can honestly say I will not miss EXC if it goes out of business. Main events this bad deserves no mercy!


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

x2. Give the guy a real fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A retired never was, sounds about right for Elite XC, the thing I dont get is eventually Kimbo will lose to one of these cans and then they cant evn pass the hype to somebody who can run with it, at least beating Kimbo would give Rodger some hype and make a Bigfoot/Rogers fight marketable, what does Elite XC do if Gannon beats Kimbo?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Will Kimbo's boys be allowed to come into the cage and stop Gannon every time he tries for a guillotine or to throw knees? Seriously how hard would you laugh if this guy comes in and destroys Bimbo Slice?


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

shouldn't he be getting BETTER opponents as he keeps winning?


BTW my money's on Gannon.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

This is a terrible idea unless Gannon is still training maybe he can KO Kimbo again. I think its another can to feed Kimbo a Win this is terrible.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

This is bad.

I want EXC to make it (especially for the women's division they are building), but they're dooming themselves with stunts like this.

If they spent more time promoting MMA than Kimbo Slice, I think they would be fine.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This is probably the stupidest fight to ever be thought of. I hope Gannon wrecks Kimbo.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Sad thing is, this has the opportunity to be one of the most watch MMA fights due to it being a rematch for Kimbo's only "loss" with those bare knuckle fights.


----------



## Sinister (Nov 19, 2007)

This is just lame. I can't wait for EXC to reach the toliet which is a shame because they have extrememily talented fighters in Jake Shields, the Women's Division, Robbie Lawler, Ninja, and that's just to name a few. But yes, let's over look all those guys and give Kimbo the lime light so we can get 1 more good night of ratings before Kimbo is exposed for the shame that he is. I hope Gannon pulls through.

EDIT: Just saw this while reading the Daley/Shields article on MMAweekly.com 

Looks like Shaw cancells out the chance of Kimbo/Gannon thank god.



> Another huge question mark surrounding the pivotal Oct. 4 event on CBS is the opponent for the already announced Kevin “Kimbo Slice” Ferguson. Most speculation has centered on Brett Rogers and Ken Shamrock.
> 
> Shaw, however, was non-committal on the bout, saying that they have been talking with several possible opponents, but still have not made a final determination. The one rumor that he would squash was the recent talk of a match-up with Sean Gannon, the fighter that Slice built much of his underground fighting sensationalism off of.
> 
> “There are several options we’re considering right now. Gannon is not the guy,” he said firmly.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

If this happens, I'll boycott. What a load of shit.


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

I hope Kimbo loses to this next can there feeding him and EXC goes down the toilet.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Every interview with Shaw Ive seen lately hes said that they never even thought about bringing Gannon in. Rumors are just that, rumors. 

I think Elite is aware that though they really cant afford to have Kimbo lose at this point, they cant afford to throw him into a fight that most fans wont see as legitimate either.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Wise said:


> Every interview with Shaw Ive seen lately hes said that they never even thought about bringing Gannon in. Rumors are just that, rumors.
> 
> I think Elite is aware that though they really cant afford to have Kimbo lose at this point, they cant afford to throw him into a fight that most fans wont see as legitimate either.


Well since Gary Shaw doesn't work for them anymore, why would it matter what he thinks?


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Its a stupid match up, and the worse part is its being considered as a Main Event !!! 

Elite XC is not MMA, its a stupid fighting show, making MMA look bad.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> This is bad.
> 
> I want EXC to make it (especially for the women's division they are building), but they're dooming themselves with stunts like this.
> 
> If they spent more time promoting MMA than Kimbo Slice, I think they would be fine.


You need to update your signature if this fight happens...UFC>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Elite XC by a New York mile.

Elite XC are going down the tube.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

For the uninformed, Gary Shaw does work with them. He is now on the board of directors or something. Read that entire article. 

Thank god this fight doesn't happen. "First on the streets, now in the Cage! Kimbo Slice looks to knock the head off the only man to beat him in a street fight." *Que street fight clip.

Excellent for the sport.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd love to see this, too bad it's not going to happen. I'd love to see Kimbo avenge that "loss".


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I'd love to see this, too bad it's not going to happen. I'd love to see Kimbo avenge that "loss".


You actually want to see Kimbo fight? What the hell is the matter with you?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> You actually want to see Kimbo fight? What the hell is the matter with you?


It's not like I'm giving something up in return for watching him fight, now is it? And yes, why wouldn't I?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> It's not like I'm giving something up in return for watching him fight, now is it? And yes, why wouldn't I?


Because he's terrible, an embarrassment to the sport, has no skill, a side show attraction, or maybe just because he's over-hyped bum who put a few youtube videos on the internet and doesn't know anything about MMA.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't see why any of those things should prevent me from being entertained by watching a fight?

Do you have as much of a problem with me watching old Akebono and Giant Silva fights?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> I don't see why any of those things should prevent me from being entertained by watching a fight?
> 
> Do you have as much of a problem with me watching old Akebono and Giant Silva fights?


I just don't see how you find it entertaining to watch two guys fight at the level you see guys fight in the street at. Why not just walk around looking for fights to start? Then you will get to see guys with no talent fight live.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> I just don't see how you find it entertaining to watch two guys fight at the level you see guys fight in the street at. Why not just walk around looking for fights to start? Then you will get to see guys with no talent fight live.


Firstly, lets give Kimbo and Thompson a little more credit than that.
And secondly I take great pleasure in watching that very thing every weekend.
It's not like I suddenly can't watch top competitors because I watch guys like Kimbo. I also watch a lot of small shows with a lot of guys with 2-3 records and such all the time. Entertainment is entertainment.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Because he's terrible, an embarrassment to the sport, has no skill, a side show attraction, or maybe just because he's over-hyped bum who put a few youtube videos on the internet and doesn't know anything about MMA.


I agre with most of this except Kimbo does know some stuff about MMA, he is training with Bas after all. I just don't think he has the tools to fight quality opponents. 

I actually wouldn't mind seeing this fight now that I think about it. Kimbo would hopefully lose and the EXC would look like morons for promoting and hyping Kimbo. It's a win win situation and it's free.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Kimbo wouldn't lose this fight, well, he'd be unlikely to anyway.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Firstly, lets give Kimbo and Thompson a little more credit than that.
> And secondly I take great pleasure in watching that very thing every weekend.
> It's not like I suddenly can't watch top competitors because I watch guys like Kimbo. I also watch a lot of small shows with a lot of guys with 2-3 records and such all the time. Entertainment is entertainment.


Most of those guys with 2-3 records could probably beat Kimbo. I don't see why I should give Kimbo more credit than that. Just because the guy trains with Bas Rutten? Obviously he is not training very hard, or he wouldn't be so out of shape. Thompson credit? He got knocked out by Butterbean for Christ sake. Saying entertainment is entertainment is ridiculous. Would you go see a terrible movie just because it was entertainment. I do hope this fight happens, so Kimbo can get destroyed. Then Elite XC can go under, and he will fade off into oblivion.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Because Kimbo and Thompson are both far above the level that you see guys fight on the street at. What the hell kinda guys are fighting on your street? Kimbo was above that level back when he was posting videos on youtube.

Thompson never got knocked out by Butterbean.

How entertaining is this terrible movie?

Kimbo almost beat Gannon back before he had professional training, in a fight which Gannon cheated in. Why would he get "destroyed" now? Has all this time training with Bas made him a worse fighter, or has Gannon made some massive improvements to his game?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

TheNegation how did Gannon cheat? It's a street fight there are no rules so how can you cheat when theres no rules to break?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> TheNegation how did Gannon cheat? It's a street fight there are no rules so how can you cheat when theres no rules to break?


Because I have never seen Kimbo in a street fight. He's not a street fighter, he's a Bare Knuckle Boxer. Theres a big difference, peole just don't realise it since he is called a streetfighter in all his marketing. Bare Knuckle Boxing has very specific rules. I don't even bother trying to explain this to people anymore.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Because I have never seen Kimbo in a street fight. He's not a street fighter, he's a Bare Knuckle Boxer. Theres a big difference, peole just don't realise it since he is called a streetfighter in all his marketing. Bare Knuckle Boxing has very specific rules. I don't even bother trying to explain this to people anymore.


If it's in a street etc and not sanctioned it's a street fight, I don't care how you try to dress it up and make it sound better it's still a street fight. If in fact the fight was a bare knuckle boxing match where the rules made evident to Gannon before the start of the fight? I didn't see any rules being told in the video.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> If it's in a street etc and not sanctioned it's a street fight, I don't care how you try to dress it up and make it sound better it's still a street fight. If in fact the fight was a bare knuckle boxing match where the rules made evident to Gannon before the start of the fight? I didn't see any rules being told in the video.


Um, no lol?

Did you think it was a coincidence those guys only fought with their fists and there was a guy there to deliver a 20 count everytime somebody went down?

There were rules, as there were for every fight we have seen Kimbo in. I'll see if I can find the interview in which Gannon talks about them, it's down from Wiki.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Um, no lol?
> 
> Did you think it was a coincidence those guys only fought with their fists and there was a guy there to deliver a 20 count everytime somebody went down?
> 
> There were rules, as there were for every fight we have seen Kimbo in. I'll see if I can find the interview in which Gannon talks about them, it's down from Wiki.


I've never once seen these rules discussed or displayed in the videos and i've seen every kimbo fight thats on youtube. I'm not saying there arent rules but I have never seen them displayed and so I find it hard to believe they used rules if they didnt say anything about them. Id love for you to find that interview tho.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDph0FFBG4E

Did you miss this one?

Thye rules are pretty obvious if you have watched his fights, boxing only, a count out(usually of 30 seconds). Thats pretty standard BKB, it's not NHB or streetfighting. Trust me there is a difference.

It's impossible to find anything other than what was supposedly the basic rebbuttal of Gannons camp after the fiht in articles about the fight or videos of Kimbo calling Gannon out.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Because Kimbo and Thompson are both far above the level that you see guys fight on the street at. What the hell kinda guys are fighting on your street? Kimbo was above that level back when he was posting videos on youtube.
> 
> Thompson never got knocked out by Butterbean.
> 
> ...


 First of all James Thompson was knocked out in 43 seconds at Cage Rage 20 on February 10, 2007 by Eric "Butterbean" Esch. How exactly does one cheat in a street fight? I thought that was the most hilarious part of the video. The street fighting champion, kimbo Slice's, people jumping in to enforce the "rules". If Gannon was allowed to fight him with less rules, like a mma match (seriously how does a street fight have more rules than mma?) it would be over quick. As far as guys on the street, there are plenty big cocky guys fresh out of jail in my neighborhood that would tear Kimbo apart.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

All I saw was Kimbo's guys complaining because Kimbo got knocked down and the guy went in for the kill. Hardly a display of rules. Every fight where Kimbo has been knocked down, in trouble, etc his guys instantly jump in and start saying hey you can't do that. Kimbo is not a BKB he is an organized street fighter.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> First of all James Thompson was knocked out in 43 seconds at Cage Rage 20 on February 10, 2007 by Eric "Butterbean" Esch. How exactly does one cheat in a street fight? I thought that was the most hilarious part of the video. The street fighting champion, kimbo Slice's, people jumping in to enforce the "rules". If Gannon was allowed to fight him with less rules, like a mma match (seriously how does a street fight have more rules than mma?) it would be over quick. As far as guys on the street, there are plenty big cocky guys fresh out of jail in my neighborhood that would tear Kimbo apart.


No, he did not. James Thompson got knocked down, and the fight was stopped prematurely. Clearly you never even saw that fight. 

One does not cheat in a street fight, as a street fight doesn't have rules.

I never said that a street fight has more rules than an MMA match.

As for your last point, you are clearly an idiot so I am ending this conversation. I am sure being cocky, big and doing prison time is an adequate substitute for MMA training with Bas Rutten.:confused05:




mjbish23 said:


> All I saw was Kimbo's guys complaining because Kimbo got knocked down and the guy went in for the kill. Hardly a display of rules. Every fight where Kimbo has been knocked down, in trouble, etc his guys instantly jump in and start saying hey you can't do that. Kimbo is not a BKB he is an organized street fighter.


Yet you claim to have seen all his fights? Kimbo doesn't hit guys when they go down either, the closest he came was smacking that Adrian guy when they fought on the way down. The reason they jumped in was because hitting a downed opponent is clearly *against the rules*, and was in all of Kimbos fights excluding the Gannon fight where everything went out the window. The didn't jump in in the Chico fight when he got rocked.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yet you claim to have seen all his fights? Kimbo doesn't hit guys when they go down either, the closest he came was smacking that Adrian guy when they fought on the way down. The reason they jumped in was because hitting a downed opponent is clearly *against the rules*, and was in all of Kimbos fights excluding the Gannon fight where everything went out the window. The didn't jump in in the Chico fight when he got rocked.


What rules? It's a street fight there are no rules. So Kimbo has some class and doesn't hit his opponents on the ground, good for him. Kimbo doesn't need to finish them on the ground because most of them either stay down or get up and 5 seconds later get knocked down and are done. What's your excuse for Kimbo's guys stepping in when Gannon had him in a guillotine? Was that against the "rules" too?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

This is like talking to a brick wall.

I'll try doing this in steps. 
Are you familiar with the "sport" of Bare Knuckle Boxing and the rules under which it is usually carried out?


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Do you have any proof to back up your notion that Kimbo is a bare knuckle boxer? Do you have an interview where he states that he is a bare knuckle boxer? Everything ever written about him states he is a street fighter. I have yet to see something that says he is a bare knuckle boxer. Just because the rules may resemble BKB doesn't mean Kimbo is a bare knuckle boxer.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> Do you have any proof to back up your notion that Kimbo is a bare knuckle boxer?


Multiple videos of him competing in Bar Knuckle Boxing matches.



mjbish23 said:


> Do you have an interview where he states that he is a bare knuckle boxer? Everything ever written about him states he is a street fighter. I have yet to see something that says he is a bare knuckle boxer..


Lol, yeah. And Tank is a Pit Fighter, whatever the hell that is.




mjbish23 said:


> Just because the rules may resemble BKB doesn't mean Kimbo is a bare knuckle boxer.


A man who competes in BKB matches in a Bare Knuckle Boxer, a man who competes in street fights is a street fighter. Now since I have seen many instances of him competing in what appears to be bare knuckle boxing matches and never seen a single street fight he has been in, I am going to go with him being a bare knuckle boxer and not a streetfighter, despite what his marketing says.

Now then, do you have any proof to back up the notion that a lot of you have that Kimbo is a NHB/street fighter? NHB/Street fight he has been in, things of that nature?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Technically, Kimbo is a backyard bare knuckle boxer from the street.
:thumb02:

But seriously, the street fighter title does imply that he was fighting NHB, which isn't the case.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

mjbish WTF? I cant believe this is even you posting, go watch the bouncer fight, if I remember correctly he knocks Kimbo down and then hits Kimbo when he is down, Kimbo's entourage does indeed come in and raise a stink about it, in turn Kimbo knocks the big guy down and proceeds to do exactly the same thing which his entourage loves, his fights are indeed BNB but the problem is the only one who is allowed to bend or break the rules apparently is Kimbo since his entourage enforces them.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Idk to me if both guys aren't following the same rules then it's not a BNB match and it's more a street fight. I'm not as schooled in BNB like you guys are but to me BNB seems like a glorified street fight with rules but thats just my opinion. You are right tho that Kimbo is the only one allowed to bend or break whatever rules are established.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> No, he did not. James Thompson got knocked down, and the fight was stopped prematurely. Clearly you never even saw that fight.


Nice try you almost pulled off a save, but we both know that you didn't know that he had lost to butterbean and are now trying to make up for it. 


TheNegation said:


> One does not cheat in a street fight, as a street fight doesn't have rules.


You were the one that said Gannon cheated. If someone cheats, they must have broken some rules. In Kimbo's alleged street fights, there were no kicks, knees, or grappling holds allowed.




TheNegation said:


> As for your last point, you are clearly an idiot so I am ending this conversation. I am sure being cocky, big and doing prison time is an adequate substitute for MMA training with Bas Rutten.:confused05:


For all his training he doesn't do anything, but come out and swing away like he does in his street fights. His ground game hasn't improved. His cardio hasn't improved. He doesn't even have a descent sprawl. So I'm guessing he is either a) not taking his training seriously or b) thinks he doesn't need to listen to Bas. 





TheNegation;644945
Yet you claim to have seen all his fights? Kimbo doesn't hit guys when they go down either said:


> against the rules[/B], and was in all of Kimbos fights excluding the Gannon fight where everything went out the window. The didn't jump in in the Chico fight when he got rocked.


They also jumped in when he threw knees and tried a guillotine. I don't know how many street fights you've been in, but I never knew that you had to let a guy get back up. Also bare knuckle boxing is a sport. There are bare knuckle boxing tournaments, especially in the UK. Kimbo has never competed in an actual bare knuckle event. I think it's funny that you called me an idiot and no one in this board thinks you have any idea what you're talking about.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Nice try you almost pulled off a save, but we both know that you didn't know that he had lost to butterbean and are now trying to make up for it.


That would be why I said Thompson never lost to Butterbean, not why he never got KO'd by the Bean:thumb02:

Nice try man, in future don't use fights you've never seen to back up your points.





rockybalboa25 said:


> You were the one that said Gannon cheated. If someone cheats, they must have broken some rules. *In Kimbo's alleged street fights, there were no kicks, knees, or grappling holds allowed.*


Which is why they weren't street fights opening up the possibility for someone to cheat.




rockybalboa25 said:


> For all his training he doesn't do anything, but come out and swing away like he does in his street fights. His ground game hasn't improved. His cardio hasn't improved. He doesn't even have a descent sprawl. So I'm guessing he is either a) not taking his training seriously or b) thinks he doesn't need to listen to Bas.


You are an idiot. You think Kimbo is going to lose to "big cocky" guys who come out of prison, like eing an ex-con is a black belt in street fighting or something. These are the type of guys Kimbo beat up back before he had any training.





rockybalboa25 said:


> They also jumped in when he threw knees and tried a guillotine. I don't know how many street fights you've been in, but I never knew that you had to let a guy get back up.


Again, let me re-iterate, they are not street fights. Thats my whole damn argument.



rockybalboa25 said:


> Also bare knuckle boxing is a sport. There are bare knuckle boxing tournaments, especially in the UK. Kimbo has never competed in an actual bare knuckle event.


Again, you are an idiot. Bare knuckle boxing is not a legitamate sport with competitions. Usually two guys will be competing over a purse or for Pride(especially among the travelling community) it is illegal and by no means a "sport".



rockybalboa25 said:


> I think it's funny that you called me an idiot and no one in this board thinks you have any idea what you're talking about.


Yet I am not the one with the grey rep bar:confused02: Ah it's turned green again.

And by no-one I presume you mean just you and MJbish?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

So wait you're saying there has never been a real bare knuckle boxing champion, because I'm sure John L. Sullivan would disagree with you. Also what about the Muay Kaad Chauk tournament in Thailand. Bare Knuckle boxing in it's purest form allowed headbutts, elbows, even knees. There are still plenty of underground tournaments, but you're right that most aren't sanctioned. The difference between Kimbo and the guys that compete in these events is a boxing knowledge. Kimbo has no boxing knowledge.


----------

